# 2011 Project One Team Colors



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Team Colors are going to change on the P1 website? I am about ready to pull the trigger and would be very disappointed if it changed after I ordered it. 

I am going with classic Black with White Logo's.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic Bikes said:


> Does anyone know if the Team Colors are going to change on the P1 website? I am about ready to pull the trigger and would be very disappointed if it changed after I ordered it.


The colors offered on the solid paint scheme Signature won't be changing.


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

tbb001 said:


> The colors offered on the solid paint scheme Signature won't be changing.


Will the solid paint scheme be changing? For example the Madone on the chain stays switching to script (2011) from block (2010). I really like the look of the new script logo on the chain stays. Very Classy!!

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic Bikes said:


> Will the solid paint scheme be changing? For example the Madone on the chain stays switching to script (2011) from block (2010). I really like the look of the new script logo on the chain stays. Very Classy!


No, the solid paint scheme will remain unchanged. It will look just like the image that you attached in your original post.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

How many times can a bike company put their logo on one bike? Is trek going for the record?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

avalnch33 said:


> How many times can a bike company put their logo on one bike? Is trek going for the record?


Whatever Matt!  
This is the _Team Logos_ version, after all.  

Hope all is well with you and Andrea in NE!


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

avalnch33 said:


> How many times can a bike company put their logo on one bike? Is trek going for the record?


no way. i guess the record has been set by look and time...


----------

